# Übungsthread zum Kennenlernen der Forensoftware



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

[EDIT]
*Übungsthread zum Kennenlernen der Forensoftware
Das soll hier nur zum Üben sein, nichts von Belang.*
[/EDIT]

*ack*
*ACK*
Aha, muß also in GROSSbuchstaben.
Gestern hat der Editor in Kleinbuchstaben eingefügt *ack*
*ACK*
(1888) soll eigentlich ( 1888 ) heißen


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

gibt es auch einen bösen Smilie :evil:
mit rotem Gesicht wie das Beitragssymbol?


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

*mehrfach-Leerzeichen*

Die Forensoftware ist recht eigenwillig.
Kann kann verhindern, daß der BeitragsEditor alle mehrfach-Leerzeichen bei 
normalem Text zu einem Leerzeichen kürzt?

item_1   : 123
item_2   : 456
item_100 : 789
Die Zahlen ^^^ sollten alle genau untereinander stehen

Gibt es ein unsichtbares Zeichen, was kein Leerzeichen ist und vom Editor
in beliebiger Anzahl hintereinander akzeptiert wird?


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

*Leerzeichen am Zeilenanfang*

_Wie bekommt man am Zeilenanfang
_ein oder besser mehrere Leerzeichen hin?

* Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
-- der eingerückt erscheinen soll
-- hier mit weißen Zeichen auf weißem Grund erzeugt
* Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
-- der eingerückt erscheinen soll
-- hier mal schwarz auf weißem Grund gelassen


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

*Rtfm / r.t.f.m. / plc / sps / lan / start / stop / wasweissich*

Hier im Postingtitel soll
RTFM / R.T.F.M. / PLC / SPS / LAN / START / STOP / WASWEISSICH
in Großbuchstaben stehen.


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

*"grossbuchstaben" grossbuchstaben*

"GROSSBUCHSTABEN" GROSSBUCHSTABEN

Wieso wandelt der BeitragsEditor im Postingtitel scheinbar willkürlich 
mehrere Großbuchstaben in Kleinbuchstaben um?


----------



## OHGN (25 August 2009)

Das sind die Vorpommern.....:s16:
Zu was, bitteschön, soll dieses Thema uns jetzt animieren?


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

*PLC-Netzwerk LAN-Kabel XYZ*

PLC-Netzwerk LAN-Kabel XYZ

komisch, das hier geht. Wieso?


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

Die Stralsunder (NICHT Vorpommern!) wollen perfekt gestylte Beiträge schreiben,
und sich nicht durch die Forensaftware das Erscheinungsbild versauen.

In eine andere Rubrik passt das garnicht, deshalb übe ich hier.

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

*Antworten gesucht*

Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand meine Fragen beantworten,
dann muß ich nicht so viel ausprobieren.


----------



## OHGN (25 August 2009)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Stralsunder (NICHT Vorpommern!) .....


Wie jetzt, Stralsund ist NICHT Vorpommern? 
Seit wann das?
.


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2009)

*HST vs. NVP, OVP, VP ...*

So wie die Vorpommern Stralsund nicht als Hauptstadt von Vorpommern akzeptieren wollen, so will Stralsund nicht ein Teil Vorpommerns sein. 

NOCH ist Stralsund ein eigener Kreis. 

Nagut, soooo schlimm sind die Vorpommern gar nicht, nur schade das von denen keiner richtig Auto fahren kann. 
Allerdings immer noch besser als die RÜGaner "Auto"-Fahrer. 
:s18:

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## OHGN (26 August 2009)

PN/DP schrieb:


> So wie die Vorpommern Stralsund nicht als Hauptstadt von Vorpommern akzeptieren wollen, so will Stralsund nicht ein Teil Vorpommerns sein.
> 
> NOCH ist Stralsund ein eigener Kreis.
> ..............


Na da bin ich ja beruhigt.....
Dass Stralsund ein eigener Kreis ist, sagt ja nichts über die regionale Zugehörigkeit aus.
Ich lebe im (eigenen) Landkreis Uckermark und der gehört ja deshalb trotzdem zum Land Brandenburg.
.


----------



## Ralle (26 August 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja beruhigt.....
> Dass Stralsund ein eigener Kreis ist, sagt ja nichts über die regionale Zugehörigkeit aus.
> Ich lebe im (eigenen) Landkreis Uckermark und der gehört ja deshalb trotzdem zum Land Brandenburg.
> .



Du hast es gut, ich hab auch lange da gelebt, irgendwie wird man das nicht mehr los. In welcher Stadt bist du, oder ist das geheim?
Wußte gar nicht, da überhaupt jemand sowas wie ne SPS kennt.


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2009)

*Vorpommern ist eine unscharfe bezeichnung*

Wenn unsere Mecklenburg-Vorpommernsche Landesregierung das tatsächlich mit den nur noch 5 Groß-Kreisen realisiert, dann gehört sowieso fast jeder zu jedem.

Hoffentlich darf ich dann mein Auto-Kennzeichen HST "Hansestadt Stralsund" weiter behalten. 

Es ist aber richtig: von ferne gesehen liegt Stralsund in der Hälfte unseres Bundeslandes, die Vorpommern genannt wird.
Und um Stralsund herum gibt es (noch) zwei Kreise, die heißen Nordvorpommern und Ostvorpommern. Die Landeshälfte Vorpommern umfaßt aber noch viel mehr.

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2009)

Ich lebe seit 1982 richtig in Stralsund.
Bin aber gebürtiger Sachse (Nähe Chemnitz).
Daher vielleicht der technische Sachverstand.


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2009)

*Googlemap ME*



Ralle schrieb:


> Wußte gar nicht, da überhaupt jemand sowas wie ne SPS kennt.



Nach den Stecknadeln auf der Forums-Googlemap zu urteilen, scheinen da wirklich 
kaum SPS-Techniker zu sein. Ich stecke da ziemlich einsam in der Karte.

Es gibt aber viel automatisierte Industrie: Werften + Zulieferer, Fischfabriken

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2009)

*Zusammenfassung: Fragen zum BeitragsEditor*

Vielleicht kan mir mal jemand bei Gelegenheit diese Fragen beantworten:

Kann kann verhindern, daß der BeitragsEditor alle mehrfach-Leerzeichen bei 
normalem Text zu einem Leerzeichen kürzt?

Gibt es ein unsichtbares Zeichen, was kein Leerzeichen ist und vom Editor
in beliebiger Anzahl hintereinander akzeptiert wird?

Wie bekommt man am Zeilenanfang ein oder besser mehrere Leerzeichen hin?

Wieso wandelt der BeitragsEditor im Postingtitel scheinbar willkürlich 
mehrere Großbuchstaben in Kleinbuchstaben um?

Gute Nacht
PN/DP


----------



## marlob (26 August 2009)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Forensoftware ist recht eigenwillig.
> Kann kann verhindern, daß der BeitragsEditor alle mehrfach-Leerzeichen bei
> normalem Text zu einem Leerzeichen kürzt?
> 
> ...



Probiere es mal mit 

```
item_1   : 123
item_2   : 456
item_100 : 789
```


----------



## OHGN (26 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> .....
> In welcher Stadt bist du, oder ist das geheim?
> ......


Nähe Prenzlau



Ralle schrieb:


> .....
> Wußte gar nicht, da überhaupt jemand sowas wie ne SPS kennt.


Hier gibt es in der Tat sehr wenige Firmen die sich mit Automatisierungstechnik beschäftigen. Andererseits haben die wenigen Firmen die es gibt Schwierigkeiten passende Mitarbeiter zu finden.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 August 2009)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Stralsunder (NICHT Vorpommern!) wollen perfekt gestylte Beiträge schreiben,
> und sich nicht durch die Forensaftware das Erscheinungsbild versauen.
> ...


Willkommen im Forum (Du gefällst mir, "kleiner"  )!

(das "kleiner" jetzt bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff verstehen! Das soll eher kumpelhaft rüberkommen.)

ja, das mit den Grossbuchstaben im Topic - das habe ich auch schonmal bemerkt. Soll wohl die User dahingehend erziehen, dass sie sich nicht bereits im Topic anbrüllen bzw. davon verschonen, sich angeschrieen vorzukommen.


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2009)

*o DANKE FÜR DAS WILLKOMMEN*

Hallo Perfektionist,

daß das wohl was mit Anbrüllen zu tun hat habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Wie man jetzt sieht, reicht ein einziger Kleinbuchstabe und der Großbuchstabentext bleibt erhalten.

Ärgerlich für mich ist im Moment nur noch das Weglöschen der Leerzeichen in normalem Text.
Eine 
	
	



```
Codebox      Codebox
```
ist für mich keine befriedigende Lösung.
(und selbst in einer Codebox werden die - zugegeben - überflüssigen Leerzeichen am Zeilenende gelöscht)

Ich werde schon noch eine Lösung finden, weil weißer Text auf weißem Grund ist auch nicht das Wahre.

Früher zu DOS-Zeiten konnte man sich noch mit dem ASCII-Zeichen 255 behelfen. 
Das scheint aber in den heute gängigen Zeichensätzen nicht vorzukommen.

Gruß
PN/DP

PS: Leider ist mein Wunsch-Forumsbenutzername mit P... schon lange vergeben.
_-_ Der hätte auch gut zu mir gepaßt (sagen die Leute, die mich länger kennen)


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2009)

*R.T.F.M.: Parameterschutz, Parametriermode*

R.T.F.M.: Parameterschutz, Parametriermode

Das hat der Beitragseditor Anfang August aber noch stur zu *R.t.f.m.* geändert. (Ganz sicher bin.) 
Hat da vielleicht wer dran geschraubt?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, jetzt kann sich *thomas_1975* hier austoben.

Und wer sonst noch was testen will.


----------



## thomas_1975 (28 August 2009)

*awl test*

​

```
UN    M      2.0                  //dein Signal
      U     M    100.7                  //Taktmerker mußt du entsprechend anpassen
      FP    M      2.1                  //Flanke bilden
      SPBN  aus                         //bei VKE 0 kein Zählen
      L     1                           //lade Wert 1
      L     MW    20                    //lade das Zählwort
      +I                                //addiere integer
      T     MW    20                    //transferiere ins Zählwort
aus:  NOP   0
      U     M      2.0                  //und dein Signal
      SPBN  weit                        //sprung bei VKE 0 
      L     0                           //bei VKE 1 lade Wert 0
      T     MW    20                    //und lösche deinen Zählwert
weit: NOP   0
```
zitat
	
	



```
daß das wohl was mit Anbrüllen zu tun hat habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Wie man jetzt sieht, reicht ein einziger Kleinbuchstabe und der Großbuchstabentext bleibt erhalten.
```

 :sb8:

grüße​


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 August 2009)

PN/DP schrieb:


> * Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
> -- der eingerückt erscheinen soll
> -- hier mit weißen Zeichen auf weißem Grund erzeugt
> * Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
> ...



Hallo, für die Aufzählung gibt es ja eine Funkion:



Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
der eingerückt erscheinen soll
hier mit weißen Zeichen auf weißem Grund erzeugt
Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
der eingerückt erscheinen soll
hier mal schwarz auf weißem Grund gelassen
gibt es auch numeriert:


Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
   der eingerückt erscheinen soll
   hier mit weißen Zeichen auf weißem Grund erzeugt
Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
   der eingerückt erscheinen soll
und mehrfach eingerückt:


Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
   der eingerückt erscheinen soll
   hier mit weißen Zeichen auf weißem Grund erzeugt
Aufzählung mit mehrzeiligem Text
   der eingerückt erscheinen soll
 
Ich persönlich finde die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten ausreichend. Außer,
wenn ich dann Beiträge mit schlecht lesbaren Schriften sehen, dann finde 
ich die Möglichkeiten eher zu viel .


----------

